# First work that comes to mind



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry if it's been done but I haven't seen it...this is kinda like a vs. game or rate above type thread...basically, I thought of it when I saw the 'symphony by key' thread...for some reason, my mind immediately thought of g minor; then, my mind immediately thought of kv183, symphony no. 25 of Mozart.

So, anyway, I'll start with a key and then the next person writes a work of any kind that is the very first to pop into the cabeza (no thinking!)...then, of course, after having shared your work, leave a different key for the next person. Obviously, there are only so many keys but it could be interesting to see what is the first thing some of ya'll think of when you hear key sigs. Hmmmm, how about:

*B-flat minor *


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto.

*E-flat minor*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto

*F sharp minor*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Beethoven's Emperor Concerto


Ermmm thats in E-flat *major*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Beethoven's Emperor Concerto
> 
> *F sharp minor*


We'll forgive Aramis as he's been away,...this time.

Anyway, f# minor eh?

Scriabin Sonata no. 3

*G major*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not very good with remembering keys... I'll wait until another one comes up.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooops, sorry, I naturally concluded that it must be major after seeing "E-flat" alone since E-flat major is the most popular of the two 

So, to answer correctly this time, Paderewski's piano sonata

Again,

*F sharp minor*

edit: I'm late WHAT A MESS


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

whoops. This topic got very confusing <_<

For G major, Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4.

D MINOR


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Scriabin Piano sonata no.3

*G major*


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

G major - Beethoven Piano Concerto 4.

*Db major*.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I know! I know!

Oh crap, no, it's Gb Major... Give me another one!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Train wreck!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

jalex said:


> G major - Beethoven Piano Concerto 4.
> 
> Db major.


Prokofiev - Piano concerto 1

*A flat minor*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> G major - Beethoven Piano Concerto 4.
> 
> *Db major*.


Chopin "raindrop" prelude


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Prokofiev - Piano concerto 1
> 
> *A flat minor*


3rd movement of Beethovens 12 piano sonata.

Edit: DAMN TC's rules about posting too many times in a short period of time!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Prokofiev - Piano concerto 1
> 
> *A flat minor*


Brahms - Fugue for organ

*c#*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Brahms - Fugue for organ
> 
> *c#*


C sharp what?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> D MINOR


Mahler 1.

*F major*.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> C sharp what?


I don't say 'major',...sorry...so, yeah...major.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I give up, this is too hard. :/


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

jalex said:


> Mahler 1.
> 
> *F major*.


SCHUMANN: TRAUMEREI FROM _Kinderzenen_. YES!!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Once it slows down it could be a fun thread.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Brahms - Fugue for organ
> 
> *c#*


Bach - WTC Fugue No. 3

*B sharp-and-a-half minor*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Once it slows down it could be a fun thread.


Once you've done all 24 keys, I can just steal the same ones again and again.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder what member 'Fsharpmajor' will would put 

*f#*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Dodecaplex said:


> *B sharp-and-a-half minor*


P.D.Q. Bach - WTF, Book 3, No. 25?

Or perhaps some of Prent Rodgers' microtonal music.

Now play fair.

kv466 has proposed *f#*


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Weirdly enough, I had the Hammerklavier opening theme going through my head as I opened this thread. Not typical for me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Weirdly enough, I had the Hammerklavier opening theme going through my head as I opened this thread. Not typical for me.


Even more weirdly,...I thought it was I who opened it. 

Bach - Keyboard Concerto no. 5


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Even more weirdly,...I thought it was I who opened it.
> 
> Bach - Keyboard Concerto no. 5
> 
> *c#minor*


Huh kv? I didn't say I made the thread, I just clicked on the page and now I'm here, can't I call that opening? You made it, kudos to you my friend, I claim nothing.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Mahler - Symphony No. 5

E minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Trout said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 5
> 
> E minor


Shosty 10

*C major*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Huh kv? I didn't say I made the thread, I just clicked on the page and now I'm here, can't I call that opening? You made it, kudos to you my friend, I claim nothing.


Oh,...well, it would have been funny if you,...anyway, I wasn't accusing you...I just thought you may have thought you were on some other thread that you had 'opened'...or started...I'm still kinda new to all these forum terms...anyway, I thought it was funny and meant no offence.

To answer your question: yes, sir, you may call it opening...heck, you can call it Miley...just post a work, bud.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Trout said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 5
> 
> E minor


St Matthew Passion

Never mind: C major - Mozart 41

*E major*.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Even more weirdly,...I thought it was I who opened it.
> 
> Bach - Keyboard Concerto no. 5
> 
> *c#minor*


Oops, I didn't read the rules and stupidly assumed this was stream of consciousness, well that's a much more interesting thread than I thought it was. Great idea kv! Okay, I'll play now.

Edit, and no, you didn't offend me KV, I'm just being brusk and pompous right now, please excuse me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> St Matthew Passion
> 
> Never mind: C major - Mozart 41
> 
> *E major*.


Bruckner Symphony 7

B flat minor


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Bruckner Symphony 7
> 
> B flat minor


Walton Symphony 1.

Ab Major.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Chopin's famous As-dur Polonaise.

*A major *


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

CPE Bach's String Symphony Symphony Wq 182/4

D minor.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Handel Sarabande.

Gb Minor.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Handel Sarabande.
> 
> Gb Minor.


Play nice!

I'm going to take this as F# minor and go with Hammerklavier.

*A minor*.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

jalex said:


> Play nice!
> 
> I'm going to take this as F# minor and go with Hammerklavier.
> 
> *A minor*.


Chopin Prelude in A minor

*C minor*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Chopin Prelude in A minor
> 
> *C minor*


Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 3

*D*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 3
> 
> *D*


Chopin Prelude in D

*A sharp minor*


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Chopin Prelude in A minor
> 
> *C minor*


Greensleeves as I originally knew it on a yamaha keyboard.

Edit: ??? I'll wait for the next person. Or enharmonically, Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Sonata.

E minor.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Greensleeves as I originally knew it on a yamaha keyboard.
> 
> Edit: ??? I'll wait for the next person. Or enharmonically, Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Sonata.
> 
> E minor.


Chopin Prelude in E minor

*F sharp major*


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Greensleeves as I originally knew it on a yamaha keyboard.
> 
> Edit: ??? I'll wait for the next person. Or enharmonically, Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Sonata.
> 
> E minor.


Dvorak 9.

Edit: F# major - Turangalila is kinda in this key as much as it can be said to be in any key.

*Bb Major*.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Chopin Prelude in E minor
> 
> *F sharp major*


Alexander Tcherepnin's Symphony no. 3.

And to jalex
Haydn's 51st symphony

C Major


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Alexander Tcherepnin's Symphony no. 3.
> 
> C Major


Chopin Prelude in C major

*B minor*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Okay, we've got B flat and C up on the board, folks! First one to do both gets a date with Poles.


On, no...now I'm messing it up! Sorry,...carry on.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh fine! If you're going to mess about with enharmonics then you can stuff it!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Chopin Prelude in C major
> 
> *B minor*


Paganini - Violin concerto no. 2 'La Campanella'

*c#minor*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Microtonal music, anyone? Because that's the only place this thread could go after we're done with equal temperament.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Whatever works for you folks; I'm still shocked I made (opened, ha) a thread that got over 50 hits in a day...heck, I'm thrill it got 50, period...usually they're kinda flounders. 

Still,...it's really just to get to know ya'll that much better and share some good piece in the process.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha, is it just me, or have you been so obsessed by the keys, the keys, the damn key signatures, that you haven't actually registered any of the pieces anyone has mentioned?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's just you, bud.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

kv466 said:


> Paganini - Violin concerto no. 2 'La Campanella'
> 
> *c#minor*


Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2

*F minor*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Weston said:


> Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
> 
> *F minor*


Glenn Gould - String Quartet

*B major*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Glenn Gould - String Quartet
> 
> *B major*


Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1

*G minor*


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

*G minor*

Mozart String Quintet (K. 515?)

*D major*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

waldvogel said:


> *G minor*
> 
> Mozart String Quintet (K. 515?)
> 
> *D major*


Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5

*Ab major
*

By the way, is there a rule where you can't repeat works already listed?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Trout said:


> Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
> 
> *Ab major
> *
> ...


No rules, Trout. Just whichever comes to mind first. Right now my mind is on how bad my team is playing so I'm gonna sit this one out,...oh...looks like post puts me in the official TC Far Too Many Posts Group!

Of course then there's Oskaar who can hit 1,000 in just a couple week's worth of listening...you're the man, Osk!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Elgar - Symphony No. 1

*C minor*


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Elgar - Symphony No. 1
> 
> *C minor*


Beethoven's fifth.

*F sharp minor*


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Beethoven's fifth.
> 
> *F sharp minor*


Haydn's Farewell Symphony

E major


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Haydn's Farewell Symphony
> 
> E major


Bach, violin concerto in E major BWV1042

*C sharp minor*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Bach, violin concerto in E major BWV1042
> 
> *C sharp minor*


Rachmaninoff - Prelude in C sharp minor

*C sharp major*


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Trout said:


> Rachmaninoff - Prelude in C sharp minor
> 
> *C sharp major*


Bach - WTC Bk. 1, Prelude and Fugue No. 3 in C-sharp major 

The problem is that a major part of how I remember keys is shaped by my study of the Well-Tempered Clavier, and when there is a key that isn't so easy in terms of identifying a specific work (for example C-sharp major), the first thing I'll think of is "Oh, the C-sharp major from the WTC (pick a book) of course!" Which is really pretty lame, since it's almost like I'm using it as a last resort, but somehow that's how my extremely Bach-addled thought process works. 

*A minor*


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Schumann's or Grieg's Piano Concerto in A Minor.

*E minor*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Chopin Prelude No. 4

Gb Major (no enharmonics! I know a good one)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

_Introduction and Allegro_ by Ravel is the only one I can think of. Is that piece you had in mind?

*F sharp major.*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> _Introduction and Allegro_ by Ravel is the only one I can think of. Is that piece you had in mind?


I was thinking of the famous Dvorak Humoresque.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> *F sharp major.*


Mahler's 10th, if that counts.

*C minor.*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Mahler's 10th, if that counts.
> 
> *C minor.*


Brahms - Symphony No. 1

*B flat minor*


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Aha, full circle, and since Violahead beat me to the punch on Bb minor in the first post, I think I can mention/round out the modulations and mention the Tchaik. 1st Piano Concerto again!  Ha ha...I meant _Violadude_ not _Violahead_ something about your pic....something I need to find and upload 'myownself'.

But, I will leave another key: _*F minor*_



Trout said:


> Brahms - Symphony No. 1
> 
> *B flat minor*


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Appassionata-Beethoven.

G major, at 415(this means you must pick baroque or classical).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Symphony in G by Josef Myslivecek (sixth listed on Chandos disc, could be Sym #6? - actually could be #3, #9, #14 or any number of others - don't know which it was on the disc I just listened to - not the Chandos disc, but the Concerto Koln one - because I don't have the liner notes with me)

E-flat Major


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mozart - kv482

*G*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 25

*D major*


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Haydn's London Symphony

*G Sharp Minor*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I HAVE WRITTEN POLONAISE IN G SHARP MINOR AND IT'S THE FIRST WORK IN THIS KEY TO COME TO MY MIND

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fno-c
 THANK YOU

*C sharp major*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I HAVE WRITTEN POLONAISE IN G SHARP MINOR AND IT'S THE FIRST WORK IN THIS KEY TO COME TO MY MIND
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fno-c
> ...


_Ondine_ from Ravel's Gaspard de La Nuit

*B minor*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach - Prelude and Fugue in B minor from WTC I.

A flat major


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Pathetique Sonata, middle movement.

B Major


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Bach - Prelude and Fugue in B minor from WTC I.
> 
> A flat major


Schumann - Adagio and Allegro, Op. 70

Edit: nevermind. B major: Chopin Op. 32, No. 1

*D minor*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann - Violin Concerto

E major


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Alkan - E major Etude

F major


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mozart Sonata K332-finale

A minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Beethoven - SQ 15

F sharp major


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Beethoven Sonata 24(I don't know op. numbers)

F sharp minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Alkan - L'enfer

G minor


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Alkan - L'enfer
> 
> G minor


Tchaikovsky symphony 1, first movement and intro to the finale

B Minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Liszt - Piano Sonata

*E minor*


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Chopin Waltz op posth.

C major.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Schubert - Symphony 9

*D major*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Telemann - Concerto for trumpet in D

What do you mean, he wrote a bunch of them? Alright, the Concerto for 3 trumpets in D. I don't have the TWV number.

Good old *B flat Major*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Weston said:


> Telemann - Concerto for trumpet in D
> 
> What do you mean, he wrote a bunch of them? Alright, the Concerto for 3 trumpets in D. I don't have the TWV number.
> 
> Good old *B flat Major*


Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6

*A-flat major*


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Trout said:


> Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
> 
> *A-flat major*


Chopin's Aeolian Harp - Étude Op. 25, No. 1.

*C minor*


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Air said:


> Chopin's Aeolian Harp - Étude Op. 25, No. 1.
> 
> *C minor*


Mahler 2!

*E Major * (I love E major)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata 30

*F minor* (my favorite key [along with A flat major] ).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata 30
> 
> *F minor* (my favorite key [along with A flat major] ).


Beethoven Appasionata

G-flat Major


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Chopin Black Keys Etude

*Atonal *


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire

*Dorian Mode*


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata 30


Aahhh! Exactly what I was thinking when I said E major!

(Good for you.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
> 
> *Dorian Mode*


Meaghan you might like this, there's a Medtner piece that I believe is predominantly dorian mode, but it is notated as being in a minor, still, the the sixth is raised as in Dorian mode to minor. I had to look this up. Hopefully I'm right, because I've been itching to find a good way to illustrate this about this piece. Klavierspieler, if you'd like to confirm this to your knowledge, check out the third piece in this link 7:31 




Pentatonic


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire
> 
> *Dorian Mode*


Missa Solemnis

Pentatonic - Debussy's Syrinx.

Lydian mode anyone?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I started something I shouldn't have...

Beethoven's Heiliger Dankgesang from SQ 15

*A flat major*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Meaghan you might like this, there's a Medtner piece that I believe is predominantly dorian mode, but it is notated as being in a minor, still, the the sixth is raised as in Dorian mode to minor. I had to look this up. Hopefully I'm right, because I've been itching to find a good way to illustrate this about this piece. Klavierspieler, if you'd like to confirm this to your knowledge, check out the third piece in this link 7:31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Dorian to me.

You may have just gotten me onto a Medtner spree.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I despise Berezovsky for playing the March without the slightest flinch on his face!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I despise Berezovsky for playing the March without the slightest flinch on his face!


It seems to me that his expression in his body is very telling though, the way he turns his head while he's doing the chromatic scales and just how concentrated he looks. Its really a shame though that Horowitz, who played Medtner in secret, but didn't want to perform it in public, only released one recording. I also wish Gilels played Medtner.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> It seems to me that his expression in his body is very telling though, the way he turns his head while he's doing the chromatic scales and just how concentrated he looks. Its really a shame though that Horowitz, who played Medtner in secret, but didn't want to perform it in public, only released one recording. I also wish Gilels played Medtner.


I do actually love the way Berezovsky plays this, and it is a marvel to watch - precisely with regards to what you say about the chromatic scales; like he's pulling out all the fine details. It's just disheartening how easy he makes it look when I find it so hard!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

An Die Freude said:


> I think I started something I shouldn't have...
> 
> Beethoven's Heiliger Dankgesang from SQ 15
> 
> *A flat major*


Nobody gonna continue with Ab?

Dvorak - String Quartet No. 14 In A flat major

*G minor*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 2

Db major


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 2
> 
> Db major


Raindrop Prelude(though its probably already been said)

Polytonal.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Raindrop Prelude(though its probably already been said)
> 
> Polytonal.


Polydnice.

F-triple-sharp major.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going to take that as A flat and say the second movement of Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata

*E major*


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Liszt Polonaise #2

D Minor (My fave key)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> Liszt Polonaise #2
> 
> D Minor (My fave key)


Bach - Art of Fugue

Let's go all the way through the circle of fifths now: *C major*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Schumann Symphony #2

G major


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Haydn Oxford Symphony

*D Major*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5

*A major*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mozart Piano Sonata No. 11 "Alla Turca"

*E Major*

(since I don't know if C# minor could be considered next. Are you working through the majors first?)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Weston said:


> (since I don't know if C# minor could be considered next. Are you working through the majors first?)


Apparently, yes. Though it would have been better if we went from C major, to A minor, G major, E minor etc. But this is how it turned out.

Mozart - Adagio in E major

*B major*


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Haydn Symphony 46

*F# Major / Gb Major* (I guess we could switch to flats now?)


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Mahler Symphony 10

*Db major*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Dvorak Symphony No. 9

Ab major


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

middle movement of pathetique sonata (again lol)

*Eb major*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven's _Eroica_

*C minor*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Trout said:


> Beethoven's _Eroica_
> 
> *C minor*


I think we're trying to do circle of fifths, aren't we?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Trout said:


> Beethoven's _Eroica_
> 
> *Bb Major*


Hammerklavier.

*F major*.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kinderszenen No. 8 - 'Am Kamin'

*C minor*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I think we're trying to do circle of fifths, aren't we?


Oh ha ha, I didn't think there were any rules to this until I looked at Dodecaplex's post.



Klavierspieler said:


> Kinderszenen No. 8 - 'Am Kamin'
> 
> *C minor*


Saint-Saens - Organ Symphony

*G minor* (I assume?)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Trout said:


> Saint-Saens - Organ Symphony
> 
> *G minor* (I assume?)


Mozart 40

*D minor*


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach-Busoni Chaconne 

*A minor*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Beethoven - String Quartet 15

*E minor*


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Beethoven - String Quartet 15
> 
> *E minor*


Oh, no... Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto comes up first. 

C# minor.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Beethoven - String Quartet 15
> 
> *E minor*


Matthew Passion.

*B minor.*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

jalex said:


> Matthew Passion.
> 
> *B minor.*


The post screams "Mass."

G major.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

science said:


> G major.


Sorry, we were doing the cycle of fifths:

*F# minor*.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

jalex said:


> Sorry, we were doing the cycle of fifths:
> 
> *F# minor*.


Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1: Prelude and Fugue No. 14 in F-sharp minor 

*C# minor*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin - Prelude in C# minor from Op. 28 

G# minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Aramis - Polonaise

*D sharp/E flat minor*


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Aramis - Polonaise
> 
> *D sharp/E flat minor*


Prokofiev 6.

*Bb minor*.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Tschaikowsky - Piano Concerto No. 1

*F minor*


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Appassionata.

*C minor*.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Bach - Prelude and Fugue in c minor from WTC I

*Pantonal*


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Schoenberg Wind Quintet

Cb minor


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Alkan - Symphony in B minor

*Microtonal*


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Alkan - Symphony in B minor
> 
> *Microtonal*


Stockhausen's _Gesang der Jünglinge_

A flat major


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hummel - Piano Concerto in a flat

*e flat*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The spider I just squashed on my desk, 'e very flat.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Weber Clarinet Concerto No. 2

E Major


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 30

A-flat minor


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Beethoven - Sonata 12, marche funebre

c# minor


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Mahler 5

Db Maj


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Mahler 5
> 
> Db Maj


Chopin's "raindrop" prelude.

a minor


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

violadude said:


> Chopin's "raindrop" prelude.
> 
> a minor


Saint-Saens' Symphony #2.

G Minor


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Saint Saens Piano Concerto 2

C major


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sibelius symphony 7

g# minor


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> g# minor


Rachmaninov prelude op. 32 no. 12

atonal


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Rachmaninov prelude op. 32 no. 12
> 
> atonal


Pierrot Lunaire

Bitonal


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Train wreck!


Tsk Tsk, you forgot to name the key of said train wreck; back to C major, do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont know if a whole work can be considered bitonal, but ill just throw *Petrushka* out there.

C major


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont know if a whole work can be considered bitonal, but ill just throw *Petrushka* out there.
> 
> C major


Beethoven Waldstein Sonata

F minor


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Schubert - Fantasia in F minor

Polyphonic


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Stravinsky Petrushka.

C minor


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mozart's kv457

D-flat


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Prokofiev Piano Concerto #1

E Flat Major


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Beethoven Symphony no. 3

E major


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

JSBach: Sonata for Flute and Continuo (usually numbered as 'No. 6') in E major.

C# major


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Gaspard de la Nuit

Bb maj.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Archduke Trio

B-flat minor


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Tchaikovsky piano concerto no. 1

G minor


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Mozart #40

E Flarp Minor


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Mozart #40
> 
> E Flarp Minor


E flarp??????


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> E flarp??????


http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/flarp!-noise-putty/ID=prod383353-product


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Mozart #40
> 
> E Flarp Minor


Apparently, Prokofiev's 6th symphony (no work came to my mind so I had to look this one up )

C-sharp major


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Trout said:


> Apparently, Prokofiev's 6th symphony (no work came to my mind so I had to look this one up )
> 
> C-sharp major


Bach WTC Book 1 #3

*D Minor*

Oh, and by the way, E Flat Sharp Minor


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Bach bwv1052 concerto

b-flap majoris


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenakis S.709 (or whatever the damn piece is called)

L double sharpflatnaturaltripleorangefudgesauce major


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

L double sharpflatnaturaltripleorangefudgesauce major

Our local ice cream van's chime.

B♭ minor


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1

A Sharp Potato.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread has now come full circle


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

B major


----------



## BubbleBobble (Jul 31, 2011)

Chopin's Op. 9, No. 3 in B Major


G Sharp Minor


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 32 No. 12

C Major


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Schubert String Quintet D956

A Minor


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

G Major been done yet?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> G Major been done yet?


Doesn't matter.

Haydn Surprise Symphony

No Key Specified.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Stockhausen - Piano Sonata X

Key of wood


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

piano sonatas by Boulez 1 to 3.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Rapide said:


> piano sonatas by Boulez 1 to 3.


You need to say a key!


----------

